# vauxhall van noise



## sparkymarky (17 Jan 2011)

hi all, this may be a long shot  but i have a vauxhall vivaro 58reg van... it`s doing my head in :x after about 15mins when the van warms up it starts making a very loud high pitch noise which sound`s like a ballon being let go and deflated. the waling is coming from the dash board / windscreen area and only happens when the van is going between 45 to 70mhp after that it goes culnk and stops. it doesn`t make any odds if i adjust any of the blower, heat, ect..... controls.
the engine is fine and not making the noise and i havent a roof rack.
i was wondering if anyone else has had this fault as i`m really stumped with this one and i want to be able to find the faults cause before i take it to a garage (being tight n`all :lol: ) 
many thanks, mark.


----------



## Lons (17 Jan 2011)

Hi Mark

I have the equivilant renault trafic and haven't come across the problem but I've emailed my mechanic mate. If he has a suggestion I'll let you know.
In the meantime do a search on line - I bet the problem comes up on one of the motor or tradesman forums

cheers

Bob


----------



## misterfish (18 Jan 2011)

I had a similar (occasiobal) noise with a Toyota Corolla years ago which never happened when the garage took a look at it. They told me to bring it in directly when it was whistling which i did soon after. They first thought it sounded like an air leak, but could find none. They then went on to the alternator belt but that was tight. They ended up removing the belt and the noise stopped but started again when replaced. It turned ot to be the bearings on the water pump. They replaced this under warranty and it gave no more problems.

Misterfish


----------



## Russell (18 Jan 2011)

I had a high pinch squeak cause by power steering on a Mondeo just added more fluid and went away, worth a look


----------



## gnu (18 Jan 2011)

Yes I would say it is the power steering pump. I had one go on my van and it wasn't a cheap repair I'm afraid.


----------

